# Pqri



## luvsgoofey (Nov 10, 2008)

Has anyone seen the new measures for 2009 PQRI?  We are reporting for 2008 and would like to ensure that the measures have not totally changed? 
Any help would be grateful.  Thank you.


----------



## oh207 (Nov 13, 2008)

The measures are not published as yet for 2009.  With the release of the MPFS final rule two weeks ago, final measure specifications should be forthcoming.  Keep an eye at the following link for new updates: http://www.cms.hhs.gov/PQRI/


----------



## EllieAnn (Jun 25, 2009)

*new to PQRI*

Hi, 

I work for an Anesthesiology group, and we are just learning about PQRI, and are trying to get started by 7-1-09. I'm a little confused, If we begin reporting 3 measures by 7-1-09 as recommended, are we reporting current dates of service? 

The links above are great,  if anyone has any other links I'd appreciate it.
Thanks
Ellie


----------

